# Peak District in England?



## Laurie (Jun 11, 2016)

Any TUGgers been there? if so, please tell me about it. 

And would Barnsdale be the closest timeshare, or any others you know of?

TIA!


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 12, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Any TUGgers been there? if so, please tell me about it.



There's a lot to write about it! Anything in particular that you want to know?

I don't know about Timeshares. We either stay at Marriott's Forest of Arden or Breadsall Priory. At Breadsall we stay in their two bedroom suites, a bit tired and dated and we've had issues with service but with using points it serves our needs well.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 12, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> There's a lot to write about it! Anything in particular that you want to know?
> 
> I don't know about Timeshares. We either stay at Marriott's Forest of Arden or Breadsall Priory. At Breadsall we stay in their two bedroom suites, a bit tired and dated and we've had issues with service but with using points it serves our needs well.



I'd love to hear about the most scenic and dramatic places in the park to see, via driving and walking, and how much time the park warrants - especially given that we mostly want to stay in timeshares for the expense but can spring for a night or 2 when it makes more sense. 

We like walking (easy to moderate, some but not huge elevation changes), driving, photography. I've seen pictures of Winnats Pass which looks stunning - what else, what other areas, should I be looking at?  Not as interested in touring historic buildings, castles, or villages aside from meals and sleep, going for the geography and landscapes.

Looks like about a 2-hr drive or more from Barnsdale (In RCI not II and Barnsdale looks closest aside from canalboats.). If an overnite, where - Castleton? Other?

Thanks again!


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 15, 2016)

Sorry Laurie, I can't help you with the walking as we only ever drive through it en route to visit relatives.

There are a wealth of websites dedicated to walking routes throughout the Peak District and I'm sure many of these will be of far more benefit than anything I can offer advice on. I was going to recommend the Lake District as it is only 4 hours away however I noticed on a previous thread that you've already been there.


----------



## mrmonkfish (Sep 6, 2016)

I stayed at barnsdale 2 years ago. It is near Stamford. Good rail links to London. Was a lovely place to stay too.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

